# Biken am Hahnenkamm Spessart (Alzenau, Kahlgrund und Umgebung)



## single-malts (11. Dezember 2009)

Heute ein Nightride um 21:30 ca. 2 Std. 

Termin ist eingetragen!


----------



## Schüni (11. Dezember 2009)

Schade, gerade heute geht es nicht.

Grüsse und viel Spaß

Schüni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (11. Dezember 2009)

Warum so spät? Ist doch schon um 17 Uhr dunkel ... 

Wenn du häufiger in der Gegend unterwegs bist, kannst du dich gerne bei uns Spessartwölfen anschliessen. Wir fahren meist Dienstags oder Mittwochs ab 1830 Uhr und am Wochenede tagsüber im Gebiet Hahnenkamm, Buchberg, Fernblick...


----------



## single-malts (11. Dezember 2009)

Klar, ich komme halt aus Kahl und Ihr aus der Gelnhausener Ecke... oder?


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich komme aus Karlstein-Großwelzheim press an Kahl dran.

Unser Treffpunkt ist u.a. die Parkbucht zwischen Kahl und Wolfgang


----------



## Kulminator (11. Dezember 2009)

single-malts schrieb:


> Klar, ich komme halt aus Kahl und Ihr aus der Gelnhausener Ecke... oder?



ne, die meisten aus HU, OF, Rodenbach, Karlstein etc ... komm einfach mal mit... 

In Gelnhausen sind auch befreundete aktive Biker - wir sind aber bisher noch nicht gemeinsam auf Tour gewesen ...


----------



## single-malts (12. Dezember 2009)

hätte heute Mittag Lust ne Runde zu Biken... so 1.5-2 Std. ab Kahl.
Ist noch jemand unterwegs?

Gruß
single-malts


----------



## single-malts (12. Dezember 2009)

Heute Mittag war ich nicht drauf...

Jetzt geht es um 18:50 am Mauseloch in Kahl los (Prischoßstraße)
Wer will 0163 8803898

Gruß


----------



## single-malts (13. Dezember 2009)

So, gleich geht es los.

Start Hörstein 15:00 Uhr, Tour über den Hahnenkamm.... (mit Spikes).

0163 8803898


----------



## single-malts (17. Dezember 2009)

Plane heute eine 1,5-2 Std. Tour im Vorspessart.

Pflicht Helm, Licht
Evtl. Spikes.

Start gegen 17:00 Uhr (kann noch ein bisschen abgestimmt werden).

Gruß
single-malts


----------



## Kulminator (17. Dezember 2009)

Sorry, habe heute um 18 Uhr einen ganz wichtigen Termin auf dem Hanauer Marktplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-1988 (16. März 2012)

Gibt's eigentlich noch Biker hier aus der Umgebung die Lust haben zu Biken?


----------



## Kadmos (16. März 2012)

Klar, gibt es. Hab mich grad mal im Forum angemeldet ... dann kann ich auch antworten. Wir sind regelmäßig am Hahnenkamm unterwegs. Allerdings noch nicht die harten Trails. Kommen erst langsam aus dem Tourenbereich zum MTB. Höhenmeter sind kein Problem. Letztes Jahr mit Gepäck Tour über`n Rennsteig mit 2 Tagen und 130 km/ 2.300 HM.
Fahrtechnik ist noch ausbaufähig.
Allerdings ist Zeit im Moment das Problem. Wahrscheinlich werden wir erst nach Ostern erst richtig zum Fahren kommen.
Wie oft bist du unterwegs?
Grüße aus Hanau.


----------



## Marc555 (16. März 2012)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich noch Biker hier aus der Umgebung die Lust haben zu Biken?



Dann sag mal an... Hoch oder runter.

555


----------



## MTB-1988 (16. März 2012)

@Kadmos

Ich wohne am Fuße des Hahnenkam's, daher ist Hanau ein Stückchen für mich ;-) Außerdem ist das schon Hessen^^

@Marc555
Hoch und runter ;-)


----------



## Marc555 (17. März 2012)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> @Kadmos
> 
> Ich wohne am Fuße des Hahnenkam's, daher ist Hanau ein Stückchen für mich ;-)



Du hast doch ein Fahrrad.... dachte ich!?! *lach*



555


----------



## bikebuster90 (17. März 2012)

war heut dort biken, wie immer schön zu fahren, leider ist der northshore-drop weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-1988 (17. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Du hast doch ein Fahrrad.... dachte ich!?! *lach*
> 
> 555



Es nennt sich sogar Mountainbike 
Sobald mein neues da ist und fertig ist, kann man ja mal ein paar Hahnenkamm-Trails fahren wer Lust hat.


----------



## Marc555 (18. März 2012)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> Es nennt sich sogar Mountainbike
> Sobald mein neues da ist und fertig ist, kann man ja mal ein paar Hahnenkamm-Trails fahren wer Lust hat.



Samstags 13.00h Treffpunkt Parkplatz B8. Siehe auch Fred: Spessartwoelfe...
Effriebaddie is wellkomm!

555


----------



## Kadmos (18. März 2012)

Hoho, ist ja wieder Leben im Forum. Wenn die Zeitknappheit vorbei ist, melde ich mich gerne mal ... am Fuß des Hahnenkamms kommen wir ja automatisch vorbei 

Sch... Wetter heute. Hätte ja Zeit gehabt ...  aber mit Flossen fährt es sich schlecht.


----------



## Kulminator (18. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Samstags 13.00h Treffpunkt Parkplatz B8. Siehe auch Fred: Spessartwoelfe...
> Effriebaddie is wellkomm!
> 
> 555



jep, haben sogar dich aufgenommen


----------



## Climax_66 (18. März 2012)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> @Kadmos
> 
> Ich wohne am Fuße des Hahnenkam's



west, oder Ostseite ?


----------



## Kadmos (19. März 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> west, oder Ostseite ?



Du meinst MTB-1988

Ich bin aus Hanau und wir fahren meist über die Barbarossaquelle und Herrenmühle.


----------



## Marc555 (19. März 2012)

Morgen 18.30h Hanau Westbahnhof -Nightride-.

Wer mitfahren will bringt Kerzen mit!!!

Entspannte Runde zum Wochenanfang.  


555


----------



## MTB-1988 (11. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Morgen 18.30h Hanau Westbahnhof -Nightride-.
> 
> Wer mitfahren will bringt Kerzen mit!!!
> 
> ...



Oh, das lese ich erst heute xD

So mal an alle Leser dieses Threads, bin am überlegen am Wochenende zu fahren. Jemand Lust mitzufahren. Habe noch nichts festes geplant, aber wäre super wenn noch jemand mit fährt.
Hängt halt alles vom Wetter ab!


----------



## Marc555 (12. April 2012)

Yo, Beerfelden wird gefahren. Lift hoch - schnelle Fahrt auf ein bis zwei Rädern bergab!!! (Manchmal auch ohne Bodenkontakt)

Nightride findet in regelmäßiger Unregelmäßigkeit Dienstags statt. Schau in den Spessartwölfe-Fred, da gibt´s die Zeiten.

Cheers
555


----------



## Marc555 (29. April 2012)

Dem Climax wünsche ich gute Besserung und eine schnelle Genesung.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

